# Custom Flat Surf Weights



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Made a couple surf weights for upcoming Sharkathon, 16oz to 18oz 

If anyone is interested in buying one let me know I might have 2 or 3 available


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man 16oz might be too big and stick like crazy lol. I use the Big Lou's style too but I make mine way smaller and they still stick great. I like the mold you made, looks real good. I just used aluminum square tubing inside some flat plates to create the triangle.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

We used 1 pounders last year with no issues, just takes a little help to get her back in. 
I still have to grind the edges off so it doesn't dig down when reeling in.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Made some of this style as well.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

we only use 16 oz. Using a 6/0 to reel it back in is a PAIN. The 50 wides are able to bring them in pretty easy though.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Weight is actually one of the smaller parts of the equation when it comes to baits sticking. It has more to do with the style of the weight, the stiffness of the wire, and the gauge of the wire.

I could reel in a 3 lb weight on a 6/0 with no problems if it had skinny little copper legs. The trick is finding that perfect leg to weight ratio. If you get the right legs and style on a weight you can usually get an 8-10 oz to hold in most conditions.

That's one of the reason so many people like the Big Lou style. You don't need much weight to get them to hold really well.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> That's one of the reason so many people like the Big Lou style. You don't need much weight to get them to hold really well.


I've broken off fresh 50lb test trying to get an ~10oz Big Lou's back in, those three legs per side are a mother... I started making about half of my weights now with only 4 total legs for two per side and they stick well but let loose a bit better. If the weed is heavy I'll switch back to the six leg versions but keep the weight the same.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

I make my big Lou's any where from a lb to a lb and a half, never had problems bringing em in.....but then again I don't use weak *** 50 # ****!


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Freaking ROOKIES!:spineyes:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> I make my big Lou's any where from a lb to a lb and a half, never had problems bringing em in.....but then again I don't use weak *** 50 # ****!





Torpedo said:


> Freaking ROOKIES!:spineyes:


Yeah I forget, some of you guys fill the truck winch spool up with line and run the baits out on that. You can sip a beer and press a button to bring in a 12' Tiger and never break a sweat. :slimer:

Hey what can I say, my small weights kick your big weights asses. :slimer:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Temple, good looking weights man! Keep doing what your doing.  I found I had to use 6ga copper with 4 legs or 8ga with 6 legs on 1-1.5lb Big Lou's design to hold really big baits in strong current or heavy weed on 50w/80w. Just curious, are you using copper or stainless?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Yeah I forget, some of you guys fill the truck winch spool up with line and run the baits out on that. You can sip a beer and press a button to bring in a 12' Tiger and never break a sweat. :slimer:
> 
> Hey what can I say, my small weights kick your big weights asses. :slimer:


I guess I would rather "winch" in a 12' Tiger on 100# line than fight it for 1hr on 50# line and risk killing it during the fight. BTW, if the fish dies at Sharkathon, it doesn't count. :headknock


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Temple, good looking weights man! Keep doing what your doing.  I found I had to use 6ga copper with 4 legs or 8ga with 6 legs on 1-1.5lb Big Lou's design to hold really big baits in strong current or heavy weed on 50w/80w. Just curious, are you using copper or stainless?


The one in the picture is with galvanized ranching wire, its all I had handy at the time. I have since picked up some copper wire from a buddy, not sure on its size yet.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Temple said:


> The one in the picture is with galvanized ranching wire, its all I had handy at the time. I have since picked up some copper wire from a buddy, not sure on its size yet.


Yeah, I thought it looked a little off color. As several people have mentioned, the wire stiffness makes a big difference.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surfguy said:


> I guess I would rather "winch" in a 12' Tiger on 100# line than fight it for 1hr on 50# line and risk killing it during the fight. BTW, if the fish dies at Sharkathon, it doesn't count. :headknock


I was just jabbing at my friends Reb and Rootie Tootie, however for the purposes of discussion I'll say that I doubt you're gonna put more than 25# drag force on that fish either way so there's zero difference between 50lb and 100lb in that case. If you've got a fighting chair rig or something then yeah but most beach users don't even have a proper harness.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I was just jabbing at my friends Reb and Rootie Tootie, however for the purposes of discussion I'll say that I doubt you're gonna put more than 25# drag force on that fish either way so there's zero difference between 50lb and 100lb in that case. If you've got a fighting chair rig or something then yeah but most beach users don't even have a proper harness.


I agree to disagree. LOL :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Well there's certainly more than one way to skin a cat. There's probably more than one way to rig it up on a deep drop too but that's another topic.


----------

